# Constant Barking



## charl0111 (Oct 2, 2013)

Rubi is now 12 weeks old....had her last injections on Monday and we cant wait to take her out 

The past couple of days, my partner has been at home more often than usual and Rubi just barks constantly at him, I thought it might be because she wants him to play but he said she just keeps barking.

Any ideas as to why she is doing this and how to stop it?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sounds like she is bored and demanding attention.
The girl needs some exercise.


----------



## charl0111 (Oct 2, 2013)

she gets as much exercise as she can at home.... we are constantly throwing a ball or toy....so she should settle down when we start walking her?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She should, but try and not condition her to Barking gets what she wants. They are very smart dogs and will try and train you, if you let them.

I trained my female to speak on command.
Each time she did the trick, she would get a treat.
She then decided she wanted treats all day long. She would sit and speak without being asked to, then run to the kitchen for her treat. As first I thought it was cute, but then realized she was training me. It took her a few days of barking, and then running to the kitchen without getting the reward to figure it out. The treats only come if I have asked for the action.


----------



## charl0111 (Oct 2, 2013)

She doesn't do it with me, she barks but I ignore her and when she stops I play or fuss her...

They are very clever and she is an absolute star! best decision we've ever made I think, had her for 3 weeks and feels like she has been a part of our lives forever!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Welcome to life with a V. If they are bored, they let you know! Sounds like you need to get creative with mentally stimulating Rubi. I don't think throwing a ball is super mentally challenging for a V for too long. You can do a search for various games to play with her. Some things we have used are treat dispensing toys, obedience training, and making a small agility course (nothing too crazy when they are still pups). Hiding treats around the house and playing"Find it" is also a very good thing.


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

I agree with marathonman, 'Find it' was very mentally stimulating for Nelly before she could go out. Now she is such a master we have almost run out of hiding places!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Mine still loooves find it and he is nearly 6 months 

We've now moved on to using toys and vegetables instead of treats (less smelly, so more difficult), and when he's finding treats too easily he sits as I go and hide it through the house! Windowsills, chair tops, under clothes, I love testing his nose and he will run past every other distraction to find this treat! He particularly enjoys when things get hidden somewhere that he has to get his paws under to get it out, or somewhere he has to army crawl under like sofas and beds.


----------

